# Decreasing execution time



## malcolm (Feb 7, 2008)

I am aiming for sub-2 BLD soon, currently my memo sits at 40s-1min, and my execution is more like 2m-2:30 with freestyle edges and CO and CP. So, clearly i need to reduce my execution time. What is the best way to go about doing this?
My memo is 100% visual, i just memorize the stickers.


----------



## joey (Feb 7, 2008)

Practice?....


----------



## LarsN (Feb 7, 2008)

Practise...

Next you could find more algs to cycle your edges, so you can make setup with less moves. I use algs like:

M' U2 M U2 (rotated around the cube if needed)
R U R' U' r R' U R U' r' (mirrored aswell, good if targets are flipped edges in U-layer)
And for some cases with complicated setup moves I look for a commutator instead.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 7, 2008)

Learn some cycles for corners, in particular stuff that reduces a lot of setup moves. Same for edges.
Try to find cases that take you a while and look in threads around her, on my site, etc. for good resolutions.

Also, try other blindfolded methods.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 8, 2008)

I never use more than 2 setup moves, so i dont think thats a problem. I have been practicing sighted solves, seems to work just got a 2:05 time, new PB.


----------



## pajodaep (Feb 9, 2008)

malcolm said:


> I am aiming for sub-2 BLD soon, currently my memo sits at 40s-1min, and my execution is more like 2m-2:30 with freestyle edges and CO and CP. So, clearly i need to reduce my execution time. What is the best way to go about doing this?
> My memo is 100% visual, i just memorize the stickers.



my execution time is just like yours, a little more than 2mins (using freestyle edges and CO, CP too), but my memo is really long. anyway, they say that the 3-cycle can be executed in around 40 secs, so why don't you try learning the 3-cycle? with 3-cycle plus 40secs memo and fast execution (around 40secs), you can be as fast as tyson mao.


----------



## joey (Feb 9, 2008)

Tyson Mao is slow...

You can execute EO,EP,CO,CP in 40s, but that still takes practice. Just carry on practicing with Freestyle + CO/CP, and you will get faster.


----------



## malcolm (Feb 9, 2008)

Used to to Macky, but by the time i have oriented edges, i could easily be 2/3 done freestyle edges. I will learn turbo for corners soon, seems fast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2008)

joey said:


> Tyson Mao is slow...
> [/QOUTE]
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Persons&single=Single
> ...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 11, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson Mao is slow...
> ...


joey also hasn't had over 50 attempts at 3x3x3 BLD in competition after doing sub-2 officially.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 11, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...



56 attempts to be more precise.  joey has yet to do sub-2 in comp, but I know next one he will surpass that barrier with ease.


----------

